# Sublimation POD Fulfillment Companies?



## flbrad (Jan 17, 2017)

I have some designs for sublimation (all over printed) t-shirts and am trying to find an affordable fulfillment company. I've looked at Printful but their prices seem too high and I've read that their service and fulfillment are disappointing. Is anyone here aware of Printful alternatives that offer affordable all-over printed t-shirts? Thanks!


----------



## Shefa (Oct 20, 2013)

You can find some sublimation printer list on t shirt forum website. You can contact with them for price negotiation.


----------

